# Pufffffff ..................................



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2009)

....................... I'm calling you out!

I'll take the underdog on this bet, Penguins     over your beloved Red Wings!

You name the bet!  :?


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2009)

Maybe this post should be moved


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 29, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Maybe this post should be moved



That was my first thought because I know Puff has experienced the latter.........I've smelled his breath


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2009)

RED WINGS IN 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2009)

Let's keep it civil!     
I haven't had any posts deleted in at least 3, no make that 2, uhhh maybe 1 mont.... oh forget about it!


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let's keep it civil!
> I haven't had any posts deleted in at least 3, no make that 2, uhhh maybe 1 mont.... oh forget about it!


You haven't been on much then


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let's keep it civil!
> I haven't had any posts deleted in at least 3, no make that 2, uhhh maybe 1 mont.... oh forget about it!



I'm not even sure my delete button still works.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2009)

I guess the boy is afraid!  :twisted:      18 hours and no response!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 30, 2009)

What sport are you talking about? I thought Red Wings was a Hell's Angels term for ........


----------



## wittdog (May 30, 2009)

I think Puff ran away with that Pen guy that used to post here.


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ....................... I'm calling you out!
> 
> I'll take the underdog on this bet, Penguins     over your beloved Red Wings!
> 
> You name the bet!  :?



Wow, thats a big call!  It could happen.


----------



## Bruce B (May 30, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and pigs could fly too. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and pigs could fly too. :roll:[/quote:u7ds7bqv]

Hey, with enough booze in him, anything could happen! 
Now, where's Puffy! Here Puffy Puffy!


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1xqy52xe]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and pigs could fly too. :roll:[/quote:1xqy52xe]

Hey, with enough booze in him, anything could happen! 
Now, where's Puffy! Here Puffy Puffy![/quote:1xqy52xe]



He must be able to  flap his arms pretty damn fast.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I guess the boy is afraid!  :twisted:      18 hours and no response!


GAME ON!
Now......the bet is up to me huh?
Tell you wut. I was raised to respect my elders........so you call it. They beat 'em last year........sooooo.......YAWN 8) 
(Someone please remind Nick he lost when it's over.) :twisted:


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

I say the bet should be for 2 really nice big fat steaks and 6er' of good beer. or 12er   just my opinion...  


games about to begin!


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2009)

End of 2nd.........Wings 2.....Pitts....1
Nick wake up!


----------



## Bruce B (May 30, 2009)

OK, *WINGS IN 5*!!!!!!!!


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, *WINGS IN 5*!!!!!!!!



Especially if they're gonna beat the Sh@@  out of the other team the whole time! 

Did the same to the Avs. At least Pit has some monster players too. Good luck to either.


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Hmmm now Nick is missing. Must have changed his mind. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hmmm now Nick is missing. Must have changed his mind. :roll:




You didn't even respond to the post until Detroit was winning, so if they lose tonight, then we won't hear from you again.  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

So nice of you to show up AFTER your team was winning! Your picking the bet! If I remember correctly, you LOST our last bet!

How about a donation to BBQ Central  :!:   All will be winners then! Except you    :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> So nice of you to show up AFTER your team was winning! Your picking the bet! If I remember correctly, you LOST our last bet!
> 
> How about a donation to BBQ Central  :!:   All will be winners then! Except you    :twisted:


I talk to a couple members during the day and NONE of them mentioned that this was here. :roll: 
I was thinking more along the lines of you standing in the middle of your town screaming OZZY,OZZY, with a Red Wings jersey on. :twisted: 
But YOU making a donation sounds good to me since YOU will lose. 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It figures you need an ex-islander to try and win for you!  :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It figures you need an ex-islander to try and win for you!  :twisted:[/quote:1q5hqoqt]
LOL! I thought you might have forgotten!
Game is on in and hour. I don't want to be "accused" of betting after they win again :roll: 
What say you "young man"?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

$25 donation to BBQ Central to help Rempe keep this place up and running! Uhm Greg, when Puff sends in the money, the donation is in my name! :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> $25 donation to BBQ Central to help Rempe keep this place up and running! Uhm Greg, when Puff sends in the money, the donation is in my name! :twisted:


Break the lock off that wallet old man! :twisted:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a problem here you cheap ba$tard!


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

End of 2nd
Wings 2 :partyman:  :supz:  Pitts 1........YAWN.


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Great! Let's try and score by using your stick to push the goalie into the goal after he has stopped the puck.
Look out Malkin. Game 3 is gonna' be a good one. 8)


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jun 1, 2009)

Wings in 5............................


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2009)

Well after discussing with Puff, we decided the loser of this bet will pay the bet to Greg's "2nd Annual Pamela Rae Sewalish Memorial Stepping Out to Cure Scleroderma Walk". Hope this helps Greg!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well after discussing with Puff, we decided the loser of this bet will pay the bet to Greg's "2nd Annual Pamela Rae Sewalish Memorial Stepping Out to Cure Scleroderma Walk". Hope this helps Greg!


Greg let Nick know who to make the check out to. :twisted:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I'll PM it to Puff!   :twisted:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahh, that's a little better!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a minor distraction.
It's easier to score when you have 6 men on the ice. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Uh oh........


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 5, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Uh oh........



Someone get hurt?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully just Puff's wallet!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be time to move this to the you know what room. 
Home ice tomorrow......... 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about.

*WINGS IN 6*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, *WINGS IN 5*!!!!!!!!






			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Now that's what I'm talkin' about.
> 
> *WINGS IN 6*



So next your gonna tell me Wings in 7?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 7, 2009)

:supz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2009)

I think all I hear from Michagin are crickets. 

Penguins in 7!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3albapef]OK, *WINGS IN 5*!!!!!!!!






			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Now that's what I'm talkin' about.
> 
> *WINGS IN 6*



So next your gonna tell me Wings in 7?[/quote:3albapef]

OK, OK *WINGS IN 7!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3londytz][quote="Bruce B":3londytz]OK, *WINGS IN 5*!!!!!!!!






			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Now that's what I'm talkin' about.
> 
> *WINGS IN 6*



So next your gonna tell me Wings in 7?[/quote:3londytz]

OK, OK *WINGS IN 7!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote:3londytz]
 :supz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys can come out of hiding now!!!!!!!!!!

WINGS in 2010???????

 :supz:  :supz:  :finga:  :supz:  :supz:  :finga:  :supz:  :supz:  :finga:  :supz:  :supz:  :finga:  :supz:  :supz:  :finga: 

GREG please tell Poof where to send that check!!!!!!

Bruce, help the poor guy ou, send 1/2 the losings! :goodman:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:

The only wings I saw were chicken wings!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2009)

Big Bears BBQ said:
			
		

> Wings in 5............................



WRONG ANSWER!!!

 :finga:  :supz:  :butthead:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poof, I just replaced the lock!!!  :finga:  :supz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and pigs could fly too. :roll:[/quote:1x0icjuh]

Bruce, you may want to stay inside for the next week or so!  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, they beat us fair and square, they out hustled us tonight and once we got behind we couldn't find a way to win. Congratulations Pittsburgh, they deserve it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sniff..............  
I'll hear about this all year long.........
Like Bruce said Pitts played a better game. Wings weren't hungry enough.
How about those Lions!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, the Tigers beat the Pirates last night.....so there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Sniff..............
> I'll hear about this all year long.........
> Like Bruce said Pitts played a better game. Wings weren't hungry enough.
> How about those Lions!!



Just pay the bill sucker!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :finga:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Greg, has the tightwad made the donation in the name of BBQ Central yet?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2009)

YES


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2009)

Does that come with any Rub Recipes?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2009)

That would be extree' 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Does that come with any Rub Recipes?



Send me $25 and I'll send you some recipes for some of the best rubs you have ever used!


----------

